# The Cat, the Vine, and the Victory Webcomic Recommendation



## Chochmah (Mar 10, 2022)

There's a webcomic I have been reading of late, one I have been enjoying a very good deal and really want to share with you all. It's called The Cat, the Vine, and the Victory, and can be found on Tapastic (linked) as well as Webtoons and other webcomic sites, and the author's Patreon. As of this writing, I am up to chapter 12.

The story stars lead character Victory, a part dragon woman, on a journey to discover her latent power and why she can breathe (well, more vomit) fire. Along with her sister Mysaphia and comedic support Vine the pond monster, they are soon joined by the mute blacksmith Enne, the cookie- and princess-obsessed mercenary Tarow, her brother Maltor, and a colorful cast of other characters through a tale filled with romance, fighting, and bipedal cows (well, at least one of those).

I rarely read webcomics, so I have no idea what is or is not typical. This one, though, has been a lot of fun and cathartic for me. The characters aren't full "furries" for the most part (with exceptions), however that term is to be used, but they do have tails and horns that humans don't and are said to be descended from dragons in the same way we Earth humans are descended from apes. It's generally lighthearted, but with occasional bursts of extreme violence or tension that keep things engaging.

One thing I didn't expect going in, that nonetheless has been a great pleasant surprise for me, is the lewdness. CVV is not porn, far from it, but there is a lot of blatant sexual overtones. Characters discuss sex, admit to wanting to see others nude, have hot makeout sessions, and more - and that's just the censored version! For one dollar a month you get access to some uncensored content, and for three you get the full package. I am currently subscribed for one dollar, and have been treated to some utterly gorgeous full frontal nudity on the part of multiple characters, as well as some other bonus content. I have no doubt I will pay the full three soon. The nudity is, admittedly, rather gratuitous in some cases. For instance, one character eventually gains an ability that ruins any clothes they're wearing, so to test it out they strip naked in private and then use it. The two panels could easily have been drawn from the shoulder up, but instead you are treated to censor bars in the free version and detailed frontal nudity on Patreon. Why? I guess because it's sexy, and that's that.

For those of you keeping a particularly close eye on me, you'll know that I'm not comfortable admitting my attraction to dragons. Even as I asked online for a suggestion like this, I had to keep apologizing for myself and why I would ever want to read something like this. I was certain I wouldn't find anything. And here we are - I was wrong! CVV has not single-handedly changed me, or automatically made me comfortable with these thoughts, but it is of great help to me. To know I'm not alone, to see these beautifully detailed full frontal shots from someone who clearly has the same sort of attraction that I do, or at least something similar, is reminding me: I'm not alone. There are others like me. And that's an incredibly reassuring thing to see and to know.

So, all told, do I recommend The Cat, the Vine, and the Victory? Yes. Absolutely 100% yes. Enough that I'm willing to write this review and post it here, just to get the word out a bit more. If dragons are your thing, you like magic and romance and goofy fun, you're in for a treat. If the fanservice isn't up your alley, you can always just read the free versions and know you won't miss any important story. If you're like me, though, and can spare the cost, it's an absolute steal to get the full, uncensored version, replete with nudity.


----------

